# Mystery shipwreck in New Orleans



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

I read an interesting story a good time back. the story of a cargo ship burning and capsizing in the Mississippi river . I believe the army corp. of engineers dredged a trench and rolled the ship into it. there she lays to this day. does this story ring any bells ? I can't seem to get anything on web. any information would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Captain Dag
Have you got a date for this event. Used to visit NO every couple of weeks and remember a cargo ship on fire on the way up to New Orleans. She was aground on the New Orleans side of the river and a Coast Guard tug was pumping water onto her without getting to close.
I believe they had to evacuate the nearest town and surrounding area due to her cargo which was explosive of some sort, hence the distant tug.
They put the fire out but she lay on the ground for a long time before she disappeared. Trying to find a date at the moment.

Don


----------



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to say 1960's but could be early 70's. I believed it happened just below the Greater New Orleans twin bridges right in front of the "river walk". There was an artical a few years back about oil seeping from the hulk causing a sheen on the river. I can't find any reference to this but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Smuggler (May 26, 2010)

Captian Dag said:


> I want to say 1960's but could be early 70's. I believed it happened just below the Greater New Orleans twin bridges right in front of the "river walk". There was an artical a few years back about oil seeping from the hulk causing a sheen on the river. I can't find any reference to this but I'll keep trying.


It was the Union Faith.. details are here http://www.iosc.org/papers/01863.pdf


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Dont think this is the ship I saw, I am sure the one I watched was an engines aft job and not so near New Orleans. She was close to the Levi and people were moved incase she blew up due to a dangerous cargo.
Dates are about right though.

Don


----------



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

God Bless you, Smuggler. that is it. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Sutton (Jul 28, 2007)

Might have been the AFRICAN STAR.

http://www.uscg.mil/hq/cg5/cg545/docs/boards/africanstar.pdf


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Silverbriar/Andria/Union Faith. There are some photographs and info in the Gallery.(Thumb)


----------

